# Build problems with make -j4 otapackage



## msg04 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was able to successfully build otapackages for aosp on Toro for 4.2.2. It wasn't until last night my otapackages was getting errors when building.

I'm running OS X 10.8. It looks like it's just about to finish packaging the zip file when I receive this error:


```
<br />
Install system fs image: out/target/product/toro/system.img<br />
out/target/product/toro/system.img+out/target/product/toro/obj/PACKAGING/recovery_patch_intermediates/recovery_from_boot.p maxsize=700123776 blocksize=4224 total=220426161 reserve=7075200<br />
Package target files: out/target/product/toro/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/perfectbutter_toro-target_files-eng.ctugangui.zip<br />
Package OTA: out/target/product/toro/perfectbutter_toro_ota_2013-04-04.zip<br />
unzipping target target-files...<br />
  running:  unzip -o -q out/target/product/toro/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/perfectbutter_toro-target_files-eng.ctugangui.zip -d /var/folders/vy/sfzvx8_d35d_vgnlyvdkr6j40000gp/T/targetfiles-NDUDt8<br />
Traceback (most recent call last):<br />
  File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 850, in <module><br />
    main(sys.argv[1:])<br />
  File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 802, in main<br />
    OPTIONS.info_dict = common.LoadInfoDict(input_zip)<br />
  File "/Volumes/android/perfectbutter/build/tools/releasetools/common.py", line 146, in LoadInfoDict<br />
    d["build.prop"] = LoadBuildProp(zip)<br />
  File "/Volumes/android/perfectbutter/build/tools/releasetools/common.py", line 160, in LoadBuildProp<br />
    name, value = line.split("=", 1)<br />
ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack<br />
make: *** [out/target/product/toro/perfectbutter_toro_ota_2013-04-04.zip] Error 1<br />
```
Has anyone seen this error before and figure out how to correct this? I'm building off AOSP and using the stock lunch to build.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sure you're sync'd to the latest?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

you're missing files


----------



## espmartin (Sep 21, 2012)

Did you ever get a resolution? I'm having this exact issue building AOKP for HTC Desire HD/Inspire 4g (ace)


----------

